# Siemens LOGO! Lichtsteuerung Tastervisualisierung



## RTK (23 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,   

ich habe eine Siemens LOGO! 0BA5 und möchte damit eine Lichtsteuerung realisieren.   
In einem Teil dieser Steuerung soll über einen Taster I1 die Lampe an Q1 angesteuert werden. Zusätzlich gibt es eine Meldeleuchte an Q2.  
Es soll die Möglichkeit gegeben sein, bei kurzem Druck auf Taster I1 die Leuchte an Q1 3Minuten leuchten zu lassen, gleichzeitig soll Meldeleuchte an Q2 blinken.  
Wird jedoch Taster I1 lange gedrückt, soll die Leuchte an Q1 dauerleuchten, gleichzeitig soll die Meldeleuchte an Q2 dies ebenfalls durch dauerleuchten signalisieren. 
In der 3Min. Phase soll durch erneuten kurzen Druck auf Taster I1 die 3Min. vorzeitig abgebrochen werden können. 
Beim Dauerleuchten soll dies durch langes Drücken auf Taster I1 geschehen. 
 Ich hoffe ich konnte die gewünschten Funktionen einigermaßen verständlich beschreiben.  
Mein Problem liegt jetzt in der Umsetzung der o.g. Funktionen. Das Netzwerk für kurz-lang-Auswertung auf 2 Ausgänge bekomme ich noch so eben hin, aber die unterschiedliche Signalisierung über nur eine Meldeleuchte bereitet mir Probleme.  
Hat jemand dazu eine Idee?    

Danke und Grüße


----------



## hucki (23 Juni 2013)

Was soll denn passieren, wenn die Lampe auf Dauer ein ist und der Schalter nur kurz betätigt wird?
Nichts?


----------



## hucki (23 Juni 2013)

Dann z.B. mal so eine Codetaster-Variante:


----------



## hucki (23 Juni 2013)

Und weil's grad so 'nen Spaß macht, mal noch 'ne (sogar einfachere) Variante mit (PS: auch ausparametrierbarer) Vorwarnung vor dem automatischen Ausgehen (allerdings geht da das Dauerlicht auch mit 'nem kurzen Tastendruck wieder aus):


----------



## RTK (23 Juni 2013)

Hi,

vielen vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Antworten mit Beispielen.
Die letzte Schaltung habe ich gleich mal bei mir eingefügt und entsprechend parametriert, klappt prima und so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Dass alles mit kurzem Drücken aus geht ist nicht so schlimm. Danke!

Grüße


----------



## hucki (23 Juni 2013)

Darf man fragen, für welche Du Dich entscheidest?
Mir persönlich gefällt ja die 2. besser.

Oder hast Du noch 'ne andere Variante und zeigst sie uns hier?


PS: hat sich grad erledigt. Ich hätte den Tab vorher mal aktualisieren sollen.


----------



## hucki (23 Juni 2013)

RTK schrieb:


> ich habe eine Siemens LOGO! 0BA5 und möchte damit eine Lichtsteuerung realisieren.


Würdest Du hier für andere Suchende auch Dein gesamtes Projekt online und vorstellen?


----------

